# Dr. Loomis Costume Life-sized



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice Brad. I 'm almost done with a Loomis Bust myself. I 'm almost done with him.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Looking good so far!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Im doing a Loomis costume for our Halloween party this year. Took a trip this morning to Goodwill and snagged these items for a total of $23. The coat I actually bought on a previous visit.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice man, got my coat for $5.00 and Suit for like $12.00. Yo ujust need to shave your head on top to look like your bald now and trim the beard some lol.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

sirbrad said:


> Nice man, got my coat for $5.00 and Suit for like $12.00. Yo ujust need to shave your head on top to look like your bald now and trim the beard some lol.


I actually plan on doing just that! lol


----------

